# Puppy wetting the bed in her sleep?



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have never had this happen before. Our new foster is approx 4 months old and she was laying on the doggie blanket on the floor she was sound asleep and we looked down and both she and the blanket were wet. She has been to the vet and got a clean bill of health but this "accident" has me stumped and worried. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Is she spayed? I know some shelters spay them that young. . .if so, it could be spay incontinence. My first dog was "leaky" and always woke up wet like that. She had to wear doggy diapers in the house. There are medications that work for some dogs.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

A UTI can cause this to happen.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sydney doesn't full on wet herself in her sleep, but she does leave small quarter to half-dollar sized wet spots behind if we don't take her out frequently enough. We saw the vet about it about a year ago, they checked for a UTI and she didn't have one. The vet said it was most likely a minor incontinence issue (when I asked if that was the same as "spay incontinence he said yes, but he didn't like that term because it can happen in intact females too) and that I could put her on some medication for it. If I remember correctly it was very cheap. Instead, though, I went ahead and decided to try just taking her out more frequently so her bladder was never entirely full. I haven't seen one of her "spots" in quite a while, so I guess for now it's solved.

I would talk to the vet about it to eliminate possible illness, particularly a UTI. If it turns out to be incontinence, though, I don't think the medication for it will break the bank. Of course I have no experience on how well it works, though.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input I will have the vet check it this week when she goes back for her next appt. It is very well possible a UTI who is to know if she wasn't locked in her crate for extreme amounts of time.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia just got diagnosed with spay incontinence. She wasn't spayed that young either. But every now and then (maybe once a week) she'll just pee and not notice she does it. It happens most often right when she wakes up (on the bed) or right after a hard playing session. So we put her on meds and I guess time will tell if that helps.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca is on Proin 2x a day for urinary incontinence. We started noticing wet spots on her bed when we got her up in the morning. I think she was going in her sleep or right upon awakening. Since being on the meds, she's hasn't had any more trouble with leaking. It's pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Our new adoptee, Lucy, also wet herself while sleeping on our sofa. In her case, this has only happened once in 2 weeks, but I have noticed that she goes A LOT. I take her out about once an hour and she pees a lot each time even at night when I take away her water.


----------

